# Google wallet



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I was wondering whats everyone using as a "wallet" since my vzw version isnt compatable with googles. Whats the deal? I remember before i had a nexus reading about a way to side load it or something. Any ideas?

I really need a girlfriend


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

I use wallet on my VZW GNex several times a week.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

The bright side- if you had a girlfriend, you wouldn't have a wallet either: D Just download this and install it. Have a good weekend. http://db.tt/YaHSkPio


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> The bright side- if you had a girlfriend, you wouldn't have a wallet either: D Just download this and install it. Have a good weekend. http://db.tt/YaHSkPio


thanks my friend. A good weekend to you as well

I really need a girlfriend


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah because Verizon is extremely slow to get Isis out. Yet Google and Verizon are making sure the average user can't use Google Wallet on the Verizon network. Of course, our lovely community of Android enthusiasts won't be stopped by a simple version check. I'm sure Google will find another way to prevent users from using it on Verizon.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> The bright side- if you had a girlfriend, you wouldn't have a wallet either: D Just download this and install it. Have a good weekend. http://db.tt/YaHSkPio


hey buddy how long does it usually take to add a card. The process went through for the most part but right at the very end it just hangs at "adding card". I'm on aokp jb3 if it helps. Think it could be a rom issue?

I really need a girlfriend


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Update. Now it works...sort of. I can buy things from the play store but I still can't use it for, lets say, buying something from 7-11. It still says "add card failed ". Idle, kinda cooky

I really need a girlfriend


----------

